# My new lens (cough cough) arrived today!



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2011)

As soon as I saw this, I just had to have one!  I can't believe what this baby will do!  Man, is it ever sweet!







A 70-200 f/2.8 Nikkor!




Jeez, this thing is cool!  And the best part is, it only cost $40.
No, that's not a typo.... forty dollars!










And it needs to be cool, since it reached 100°F today!  I couldn't wait to open this baby up and see what she could do!















Yep!..... it's a thermos!













Thirsty now?


----------



## RSisco (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it insulated like a thermos or is it more like a metal water bottle?


----------



## Stutterfly (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2011)

RSisco said:


> Is it insulated like a thermos or is it more like a metal water bottle? I saw one awhile back, but it wasn't insulated.


 

I put some ice in with some tea about 6 hours ago, and it still had ice in it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL  damn you.. I almost switched to Nikon if lens like that costs that much.


----------



## Muct (Jun 6, 2011)

wow post some pics soon


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, you got to hold that really close to you otherwise it's gonna get stolen! If that happens, I wonder if the thief will laugh or cry.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2011)

Muct said:


> wow post some pics soon


 

I would, but the dang rear cap won't come off.  I got ripped off!


----------



## Muct (Jun 6, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Muct said:
> 
> 
> > wow post some pics soon
> ...


 
eurgh lol that sounds so frustrating i'd take it back and slap  the shop assistant for terrible service


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jun 6, 2011)

Take a Photo and then just pour it out of the lens! No Fuss, No Muss and No Post Processing! What will they think of next?   

Dick


----------



## ghache (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL, ive seen some 24-70but its the first time i see a 70-200. bring it somewhere where there is photographers and drop if on the floor just to see thier reactions.


----------



## cnutco (Jun 7, 2011)

NICE!  I want the 24 - 70 version...


----------



## RSisco (Jun 7, 2011)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2011)

Let's see.... so far, I've figured out the following:

If I want an old-fashioned sepia tone, I put in iced tea.  If I want a bright red sunset, I put in fruit punch.  High key shots need milk...... Low key needs coffee (no cream or sugar!).... For great bokeh, I use plain water...........


----------



## Overread (Jun 7, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> LOL  damn you.. I almost switched to Nikon if lens like that costs that much.


 
+1 I don't think canon do a thermos edition - just regular versions at present. Also I've heard one of your nikon options actually zooms!!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 7, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> I wonder if the thief will laugh or cry.


 Depends on what's in it.  



480sparky said:


> Let's see.... so far, I've figured out the following:
> 
> If I want an old-fashioned sepia tone, I put in iced tea.  If I want a bright red sunset, I put in fruit punch.  High key shots need milk...... Low key needs coffee (no cream or sugar!).... For great bokeh, I use plain water...........


 What happens when you put vodka in it?


----------



## HoboSyke (Jun 13, 2011)

ThATS HELLA COOL!!!


----------



## photosanity (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha that's pretty awesome.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 13, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the thief will laugh or cry.
> ...



Instant soft focus lens!


----------

